# Impact Training Aid



## jac123 (Jun 14, 2010)

There is a new training aid out, focuses on impact with your irons and gives you the feedback you need to improve. Also helps with Chipping, pitching, and putting (face angle, reading greens, stroke length and path). It seems simple but effective. What do you guys think of training aids and this one specifically? 
JAC


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't have a problem with most training aids....if they help the end user. That's bugaboo. Some help, most don't in my opinion. "caveat emptor" comes to mind for most training aids I see advertised. I did not see a link to any training aids in the previous post, so I don't know about that particular one the poster is referring to. 

Of the five training aids I use, one is two metal yard sticks for club path, and alignment purposes. I also have to say I don't use this aid very much. The second one is a "dime" for putting. The idea being I want to hit a straight put off the face of my putter. If after aiming my putter face at the dime, a foot or so in front of the ball, if I can roll the ball over the dime, I have hit a straight putt. The third aid I use is also for putting. That aid is just another golf ball, used in place of the hole. The idea there is to practice hitting to a smaller target for more accuracy. The fourth aid I use is my back yard net. I use it most days I am not playing, or at the range. Full swings, alignment, chips, and pitches repetitions are it's basic use. There is 5th aid I use, but not very often since the drills it serves are best fitted for the short game practice area. That is an 8' step ladder, used in conjunction with my back yard net sometimes. Standing up, the idea is to hit the ball various heights through the rungs. Laying flat on the ground, the idea is to hit various landing areas between the rungs. The ladder is more of a feel training aid I suppose. 

To me the best training aid, when available, is the balls flight after impact. The ball's flight tells a golfer everything she/he needs to know about their swing. The ball's flight does not lie. Secondly, knowing the cause and effect of a ball's flight (good or bad) with a particular club is another tried & true training aid. If a golfer understands cause, and effect, they can learn to make good swings, and even better, be able to make on course corrections to errant ball flights. How many times have you seen a golfer lose their swing, and suffer through the rest of the round because she/he had no idea what was going wrong. A good book on cause and effect would be a great training aid. I own two copies of the " The 9 Bad Shots In Golf..and what to do about them". Probably one of the best training aids I own. 

In essence I don't purchase many golfing training aids. I build my own, based on what I need to have a drill for.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

The only training aid I've really used was a grip trainer that made you hole the club correctly. I did like this one but as for other trainig aids that what lessons are for. you'll get better value for money that way.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

The best training aid in my book is to get your clubs and hit that little white ball with them. The more you hit it the better you get at hitting it where you want it to go...simple.


----------

